# D. Tinctorius eggs goes white



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Greetings!
After of 5 month of decreased temperature & humidity I raised it & my D. Tinctorius started to lay clutches. First two were good, but after all goes white in the middle of development.
I see tadpoles already but in a while they'r turning white. I'm incubating outside the viv. What can it be?..


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like the eggs are going bad to me.

What is your routine after you pull the eggs?
Do you feed your pair vitamin A once a month?


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

A few questions ..

How old are the breeders? What morph? 

What supplements do you use? How old are those supplements? And how do you store them?

-Justin


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

My Azureus have had that happen. I pull my eggs after 72 hours of being laid and keep in a rubbermaid container and mist them daily with just enough water in the petri dish to touch the egg mass. They lay anywhere from 6-12 eggs at a time and generally I think the most I have had successfully emerge was 4 at any given time. Although they are going bad and you have a couple good ones, dont stress you will soon have more tadpoles than you want. After Getting a couple dozen from our trio we quickly decided to cool them off and give them a break.

Also, is this there first time breeding for you?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for feedback. 
More info for decision making. This is D. Tinctorius Cobalt trio 1.2 I have for two years already. Previous season they produced good eggs. I got 11 froglets.
From November till May they have had dormancy period with lowered temperatures / humidity. Feeding every other day with drosophila & collembola. Using Repashy Calcium Plus ICB. Repashy is stored in the fridge & changed on christmas. In May I raised the temparature, humidity & they started breeding.
I keep eggs in the viv for about 2 days let the male to fertilize. After pulling eggs, I stock them in same perti dish in plastic jar. Water is only contact the eggs, while perti dish is submerged in water. Lid is not tight so i have some ventilation.
First two clutch were not good. After that I got another two. Now they'r developed into tadpoles - everything is Ok. 
Next 4 all goes white & opaque. But *not* from the begining. Tadpoles are developing nice. About 1-2 weeks they are turning white. From the first shot you can see nearly fully developed tadpole that collapsed.
From the second pic you can see developing tad & eggs that are turning white. Subsequently they all be white.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

First, I would check out this thread. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...391-auratus-breeding-male-secretes-first.html

Second, I suggest you get a vitamin A supplement and use it one a week or every other week.

Third, supplements need to be replaced every 6 months. They lose their potency after this time . 

What kind of water do you use?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

interesting, nobody ever commented on if they got more fertilized eggs with a dry petri dish or more with a misted dish.



jknight said:


> First, I would check out this thread.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...391-auratus-breeding-male-secretes-first.html


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

You might try leaving the eggs in viv until they hatch. I had to do that for a while with my Azureus until I figured out that it was the temp difference between the viv and the incubation container. I leveled out the difference so it is (at the most) a 2-3 degree difference. Now I can pull eggs with out a problem.
You might give that a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

What I always do is just pull them when I notice them...they generally are fertilized very quickly after they are laid. I usually pull them and use a container like a blue cheese container. They have worked really well for me in the past. I just poke maybe five or six SMALL holes in the top and spray the eggs a little bit every day, but do not have the eggs submerged until the eggs have developed substantially and are almost certain to yield tads. Your issue could also just be a problem of too much moisture.
Hope this helps....
-Edward


----------

